# PID controlled Roastilino



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

You'll have to excuse the rough and ready masking tape seals and general jumble of wires, but after a few tense weeks of trying to source the correct PID controller I've now managed to convert my Fracino Roastilino to an Artisan driven roaster. Fuji have made the PXR and PXG obsolete so managing to find one that would work with Artisan was touch and go.

I've yet to taste the results but the control I have over a roast now is phenomenal. Once the profile is designed in Artisan and set to a background the Fuji controller faithfully follows the curve with minimal overshoot. The main overshoot issue is because the current profile I'm testing is very angular. Hopefully once I move onto more natural roast curves the overshoots will be even less.

Now I should be able to dial in a roast profile and play around with accuracy and repeatability, two areas that have been woefully lacking in my roasting so far


----------

